# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfare Deshironi Ne Keto Momente ?

## fashion_girl

e kerkova kte teme dhe se gjeta ,prandaj mendova ta hap!

----------


## thirsty

ju........................  :i hutuar:

----------


## e panjohura

Mos te na ndalen dritat.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

Nje kafe te me hapen syckat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## orhideja

> Nje kafe te me hapen syckat



Me shume se kaq nuk munda  :perqeshje:

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

> Me shume se kaq nuk munda


Rrofsh me mir se kaq sbehej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Deshiroj qe cdo here te kete  rryme  ne Kosove.*

----------


## Izadora

Kohe tranzisioni zemer  :ngerdheshje:  
Ne keto momente deshiroj nje tas me ashure mjam mjam

----------


## symphony

booo Iza, ku s`të vete mendja :-D

Unë dua të jem në vendlindje, tani sofort!!! :xx:

----------


## Marya

te sherohem 
te shpetoj nga keto mijera gjelpera qe ma kane pushtuar gryken :i terbuar:

----------


## Besoja

Dua të pi një çaj por nuk di me kë ta pi...
Desha një sugjerim...ehehehehehehhee...

----------


## skender76

Teme e re, vit i ri......por un prap ashtu du.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Dua të pi një çaj por nuk di me kë ta pi...
> Desha një sugjerim...ehehehehehehhee...


cajin e kisha ne mendje gjithe diten por caj midis dy burrave sikur nuk pihet ketej nga ne

hiqemi sikur te jemi Anglez ose nga Azia :P 

Por mbas drekes

----------


## Izadora

> te sherohem 
> te shpetoj nga keto mijera gjelpera qe ma kane pushtuar gryken


a bububu te shkume marya 
Po pije i caj me besin , se skenderi qenka i zen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> te sherohem 
> te shpetoj nga keto mijera gjelpera qe ma kane pushtuar gryken


*Deshiroj sherim te shpejt per marya,dhe per veten.*

----------


## Marya

> a bububu te shkume marya 
> Po pije i caj me besin , se skenderi qenka i zen


nuk dua t'ja ngjis edhe atij
mendova se shpetova se te gjithe qe me rrethonin e zuri dhe une e hengra e fundit :i terbuar: 
nero mo na bo me qesh  :buzeqeshje:  se nuk qeshim dot

----------


## skender76

> nuk dua t'ja ngjis edhe atij
> mendova se shpetova se te gjithe qe me rrethonin e zuri dhe une e hengra e fundit
> nero mo na bo me qesh  se nuk qeshim dot



Ka renci ta ngjisim, pastaj ti-mu a un-ty s'ka shum renci.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> nuk dua t'ja ngjis edhe atij
> mendova se shpetova se te gjithe qe me rrethonin e zuri dhe une e hengra e fundit
> nero mo na bo me qesh  se nuk qeshim dot


Qaj hallin tat dhe te bebit, per ate mos e vrit shume se nuk e gjen gje amon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fashion_girl

> Kohe tranzisioni zemer  
> Ne keto momente deshiroj nje tas me ashure mjam mjam


edhe mu me ka marr malli per hashure  :i ngrysur:

----------


## thirsty

> edhe mu me ka marr malli per hashure


e kam mamin e mire
edhe kete do e gatuaji  :ngerdheshje:

----------

